# USB Cable for Tethered Shooting - JerkStopper



## b_gossweiler (Dec 30, 2011)

I just came across a link to an USB cable which releaves the stress from the USB socket in camera. Thought that might be interesting for those shooting tethered a lot:


http://www.shop.tethertools.com/JerkStopper-Camera-Support-JS020.htm

And no, I don't own any shares of the company 

Beat


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been using these for a few months and am impressed with the camera cable-end solution. The computer connection end is less useful as the proximity of ports on some laptops leave little room for effective use.


----------

